# The prodigal son returns... With more gun porn.



## PurduePara203 (Mar 17, 2008)

The paperwork just cleared on my Gemtech HALO suppressor and I picked her up today.  It's supposed to knock off about 28 Db and basically make my carbine sound about like a .22.  I'll probably end up painting the can to match the rifle but we'll see.  I'll let you guys know how it sounds when I try it out, enjoy!


----------



## 104TN (Mar 17, 2008)

What all'd you have to do to get the can paper wise?


----------



## PurduePara203 (Mar 17, 2008)

rick said:


> What all'd you have to do to get the can paper wise?



Basically you first have to determine if the sheriff in your county is cool with you having one.  After that you have to find a good class III dealer.  Once you do, you pay for the can and they give you two ATF form 4s which you fill out (requires a passport photo).  Then you take your two form 4s and two fingerprint cards to your sheriff's office, get fingerprinted, and they do a background check.  Once thats done you mail both form 4s, both fingerprint cards and another form (US citizenship and residence form) to the ATF along with a $200 check which covers the transfer costs.  After that you just wait for the paperwork to get back to you, usually takes about 3 to 5 months depending on how busy they are.  Once you have your form 4 with the tax stamp (which makes the transfer official) you can go pick up your suppressor and take it home.  Any class III dealer can walk you through the process.


----------



## pardus (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice mate!


----------



## 104TN (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the rundown. Mucho grats. 

Nice boom stick BTW.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 17, 2008)

Very cool.  Wish my candy ass country would let me have one.


----------



## Zeus187 (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats an instant hard on right there!:cool:


----------



## Zeus187 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting a SBR, but I just don't have the patience to wait so long for everything to go through.  Although, it is mighty tempting.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's some tips you must adhere too when suppressing an AR15.

1. Purchase heavier buffer, most prefer the H4. 

2. Purchase the PRI Gas Buster Charging handle. Trust me, you gas is going need to be dispersed someplace besides your face, especially with a short gas system. 

I have one of the older Gemtechs and it's not that great of a suppressor, but I believe the HALO is nice upgrade from the original series of 556 suppressors. 

Let us know of any POA and POI shift and what noise level of reduction you feel and hear that you are achieving with the HALO.  I've heard that they revamped the baffles and that the signature is much nicer than the older series, like the one that I own. 

Paint it up, it looks lonely on your rifle.........


----------



## PurduePara203 (Mar 19, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> 1. Purchase heavier buffer, most prefer the H4.
> 
> 2. Purchase the PRI Gas Buster Charging handle. Trust me, you gas is going need to be dispersed someplace besides your face, especially with a short gas system.



I never really thought about a heavier buffer but that's a good call.  As for the gas buster, I'm gonna go with the poor-man's solution.  

Basically I'm gonna put a thin bead of black tile caulk on the back end of the charging handle.  Before it has a chance to dry I'll put a decent amount of petroleum jelly on the rear of the receiver (where the charging handle meets up with it) then close the charging handle.  The caulk will dry and stick to the charging handle but not to the receiver.  This creates a seal forcing the gas to find a new route to escape, namely away from my face.  I've got a few buddies who have done the same and they say it's worked just fine for them.  My roommate has a gas buster so I'll try his out along side of mine and see if there's much of a difference.  

And don't worry, the paint job is in the works, I just need to fine some time!


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 19, 2008)

PurduePara203 said:


> I never really thought about a heavier buffer but that's a good call.  As for the gas buster, I'm gonna go with the poor-man's solution.
> 
> Basically I'm gonna put a thin bead of black tile caulk on the back end of the charging handle.  Before it has a chance to dry I'll put a decent amount of petroleum jelly on the rear of the receiver (where the charging handle meets up with it) then close the charging handle.  The caulk will dry and stick to the charging handle but not to the receiver.  This creates a seal forcing the gas to find a new route to escape, namely away from my face.  I've got a few buddies who have done the same and they say it's worked just fine for them.  My roommate has a gas buster so I'll try his out along side of mine and see if there's much of a difference.
> 
> And don't worry, the paint job is in the works, I just need to fine some time!



You'll enjoy the shooting experience much more with a suppressed carbine. 

Personally, I'd just get the Gas Buster charger, but I'd be interested in seeing a black calk attempt.  Where's the gas going to be released ??

I own three 5.56 suppressors, SWR Spec War II, Knights QD, and the older Gemtech. Of the threee, the SWR is hands down a more quite sound signature than other two, even the Knights. The one drawback to the SWR Spec War II can is that it's heavier than the other manufacturers, but there is virtually no shift from POA to POI and the sound signature is literally like a mouse fart, which is unheard of from most .223/5.56 suppressors. 

Besides, they look cool too. ;)

Let us know how it sounds, feels and shoots. I'm interested in the HALO's performance since they revamped the older series and came up to speed with this new design.


----------



## PurduePara203 (Mar 20, 2008)

The HALO is actually my second suppressor as well.  The other is a XXX Warrior.  The problem with it is that it's threaded for 1/2 X 24 TPI but over-bored for 9mm so basically it was made specifically for the Colt 9mm AR uppers.  I didn't know that when I got it, all I knew is it was cheap.  It definitely cuts down on the sound but not nearly as much as it could.  I've been thinking about having an adapter made for my 700 PSS (.308) but we'll see.  I know the suppressor itself could handle the pressure of a .308 with a 22" barrel (it's full auto rated for both 5.56 and 9mm +P+) but I'm slightly aversive about taking the barrel off and having it threaded.  This first can, coincidentally, is also where I learned about the whole gas blow-back effect.  In the mean time I'm preoccupied with the new toy. :cool:


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 20, 2008)

PurduePara203 said:


> The HALO is actually my second suppressor as well.  The other is a XXX Warrior.  The problem with it is that it's threaded for 1/2 X 24 TPI but over-bored for 9mm so basically it was made specifically for the Colt 9mm AR uppers.  I didn't know that when I got it, all I knew is it was cheap.  It definitely cuts down on the sound but not nearly as much as it could.  I've been thinking about having an adapter made for my 700 PSS (.308) but we'll see.  I know the suppressor itself could handle the pressure of a .308 with a 22" barrel (it's full auto rated for both 5.56 and 9mm +P+) but I'm slightly aversive about taking the barrel off and having it threaded.  This first can, coincidentally, is also where I learned about the whole gas blow-back effect.  In the mean time I'm preoccupied with the new toy. :cool:



Actually my first experience with blowback was with a .45 ACP suppressed pistol. The Mk23 with Knights OHG suppressor. Not so much gas block back but water blow back.  Wet suppressors require some water in the suppressor then drained and then fired to achieve maximum sound reduction.  Water acts like an ablative and coolant. 

My face was full of black water spots after I shot the Mk23 with the suppressor the first time out.  Was kinda funny, but then I learned that only about 5cc of water is necessary to achieve the higherst sound reduction. 

The pistol gets full of water, even in the mags. :uhh:

The Mk23 handles it well since it's coated with the "Maritime" coating on all working parts and barrel and the mags.


----------



## PurduePara203 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, I finally put some rounds through her.  I ran a magazine of 62 grain Black Hills match and a mag of 55 grain Wolf (just cause I had it).  The suppressor sounds great, all you hear is the supersonic crack of the round and a little hiss from the escaping gas.  The weight on the front really eats a lot of the recoil and minimizes muzzle flip just as I hoped it would.  Quick follow on shots are cake, I was holding a 4" group at 25 meters doing reflexive controlled pairs with about a second or less between the first and second shot.  My poor-man's gas buster actually works pretty well too, it seems to redirect most of the gas out of the ejection port.  Never caught any up the nose which makes running the can a lot better.


----------

